# B&B or Hotel near Lough Rynn Leitrim



## Mel

Could anyone recommend somewhere to stay within taxi distance of Lough Rynn Castle? 

B&B or guesthouse, hotel, anything really.


----------



## shaking

Can recommend Glebe House in Mohill stayed there last summer when going to a wedding in Lough Rynn. Really nice place we had tea and coffee on arrival and breakfast was good too. From memory I think it was about €40 p.p. 

No affiliation just stayed there once and liked it!


----------



## Goggin

The Brandywell in Dromod is lovely B&B/Pub. Its about 10 to 15 mins away in a taxi.


----------



## Mel

That's it, got a last-minute invitation to a wedding in Lough Rynn.
Glebe House looks lovely, from the website it seems to be booked out but have left a message anyway, hopefully they'll call back.
I'll take a look at the Brandywell there now, thanks. 

It's a bad weekend to be looking!


----------



## moondance

Lough Rynn Country House 
Lords Avenue, Lough Rynn, Mohill, Co. Leitrim. | Tel:071 9632121 

Glebe House
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 071 9631086

Rynn Country House
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 071 9632121

The Laurels B&B
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 071 9651111

(No affiliation with any above)

The first one is actually in the grounds of Lough Rynn so is by far the handiest to get to but could be booked out at this stage if it's last minute. There are also lots of self catering holiday homes in the grounds - you should be able to get info about them if you call the hotel itself.


----------



## Mel

I got a room in Rynn Country House, it sounds just perfect, thanks everyone!


----------



## maryj

I know this is a little late for last years wedding! We had a wedding at Lough Rynn  a couple of weeks ago and stayed at Glebe House.there were 11 of us .We were driven out to get our cars the following day(complimentery).We stayed two nights and can highly recommend it .It is not a B&B as such more like a Country house Hotel,in other words you are not sharing lounges etc with the family.Breakfast was good too!We are from the US and  not used to Irish weddings WOW!Lough Rynn is Magic


----------



## mathepac

maryj said:


> ... We are from the US and  not used to Irish weddings ...



Good to hear you enjoyed yourselves.

I thought all weddings in the States were either :

Irish
Jewish
Italian
or some combination of those three.


----------



## IRpunt

*Lough Rynn House B&B*

Lough Rynn House B&B
Lough Rynn, Mohill, Co. Leitrim. | Tel: 087 2778942
Contact Eamon Browne 

The B&B is just 3mins drive from Lough Rynn Castle. 


(I am affiliated with this B&B)


----------



## Wonderer

*House on grounds*

We rented a house on the grounds. Two minutes walk to hotel.  Have number on my phone - House lough Rynn 086 844 63 44


----------

